
AOC Is Making C-Span Fun - dforrestwilson
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/02/c-span-aoc-ocasio-cortez-hearings/
======
towaway1138
There are so many talented, brilliant, and well-spoken women in the world.
Imagine what one of them could do in this role.

